# How much do antennas weigh?



## muleman RIP

Being the cheap scavenger that I am I will start off looking for a good Triangle tower to mount the mast on. Is 10 ft. above the roof line high enough? I am on top of a pretty good mountain and only have a few other hills that are a little higher. My elevation is 1950ft. I don't have any trees of any height very close to the house. Wind will be an issue but I can guy wire if needed.


----------



## snow dog

Rohn 25 sections are 10 feet long and 40 lbs


----------



## snow dog

Muley,
your question describes a tower, but the post is asking the weight of antennas. I need to know the frequency of an antenna to understand what it could weigh.


----------



## fubar

Different antennas weigh different amounts. for a 2 meter is can be as little as 1/4 ounce.

But please, find your frequency first, then get an antenna, don't go buy a antenna farm from you local closing military base and then search for a radio to power it.

But you are on the right track with the tower, If you can find the antenna tower sections, snatch them up!! 

It has been my observance that all Hams are tight wad scrounges, even those with disposable incomes.  
It also has come to my attention the Hams with Snow Cats, don't have disposable incomes anymore.


----------



## muleman RIP

I am familiar with the Rohm towers and that is what I would be looking to put up. I had a 50ft. one with dual TV antennas before satellite came to be. I was mainly wondering what an antenna for ham looked like and weighed to see if these type towers would be heavy enough. They are around since the dish revolution took over TV.


----------



## fubar

one of my antennas is a 10 element beam,for two meters,  shipping weight was 3 lbs, in a cardboard tube.  
But I think any of the big towers like you're talking about will even stand up to a 48"wind mill or a 36" dish, if it is properly tide off.  
I have a friend, NL7E, who has 75 feet of that up with a 48 inch wind mill and four antennas (running a repeater) and the nit wit, uh, I mean brave dude scales the thing like an ant on a vine.
The odd 5 foot,  is a section the converts from the triangle to a single 1-1/4" vertical tube.

You can go to dxengeneering.com or new-tronics, and get actual shipping weights for different antennas.


----------



## snow dog

muley,

If you are interested in a 2 meter rig, an antenna mounted on top of house can get you contact for about 30 miles. If you are iterested in multi band and the HF frequencies allocations available to hams, then a tower of 40 feet or so and a multi band antenna is best. It's all about $$$$$$


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i will have to get my nivis system out this summer and set it up on 10 meters and see how well it wrks we used them in the military and made contacts all over the sate i also have a 292 antenna i will set up for 10 meters now that the band is comming back


----------

